# [Online] Vampire The Requiem



## UndeadUnicorn (Jul 7, 2011)

Las Vegas is Everyman's cut-rate Babylon. Not  far away there is, or was, a roadside lunch counter and over it a sign  proclaiming in three words that a Roman emperor's orgy is now a  democratic institution. "Topless Pizza Lunch." _~Alistair Cooke_

The year is 1983 and Las Vegas is a young city, a place of dynamic, ceaseless change. In the  course of a little more than hundred years it went from a resting place  for Mormon pilgrims, a modern day Gomorrah openly ruled by the organized  crime, to a respectable vacation spot for a family that hopes to hit it  big but more often than not, will go home penniless. Most would think  beings centered around inertia and stability would avoid it like a hot,  sunny afternoon But they forget one key thing, Vampires are creatures of  the Night and no other city comes alive at Night like Vegas does.

Until the 60's Las Vegas was a Carthaginian domain through and through.  Most of the City's native Invicitus population up to that point was  small, rural, and almost entirely unwilling to adapt to the rapid growth  the city experienced in the 40's when organized crime developed the  area into a gambling haven for Americans. The Carthaginians were not  only willing to make these connections but were willing to expand and  build their own infrastructure for the expected rise in the Kindred  population as the City grew.

With the arrival of Howard Hughes, legitimate businessmen, and trail  blazing Invictus and vampires who followed them to Las Vegas though  power shifted from them to other the Covenants in the city. It finally  cycled back into Invictus hands, at the edge of a sword...almost  literally, and specifically into Duke Jacques Pompidou's hands in the  late eighties. An Ancient Gangrel vampire who used to be a French pirate  sailing around the Caribbean during his mortal days, he know plundered  mortals pockets when they visted one of his two casino's on the Las  Vegas Strip. During his reign the city experienced an unexpected peace  thanks to his ability to compromise and share power with the other  Elders and Covenants in the city. That has come back to haunt him  however, as now his blood has once again grown too powerful and he feels  the stirrings of Topor run through him. And the city is once again a  ticking time bomb about to explode.

The Black Circle, Vegas' more powerful variant of the Primogen Council,  comprised of one representative from each of the city's Covenants and  the Prisus of the Nosferatu, a woman known only as the Queen of Shadows  who rules the vast underground tunnels beneath Las Vegas, has begun  splintering apart and forming backdoor deals and alliances. Vegas'  Sheriff Virgil McMasters barely restrains the city from becoming a blood  bath, with the threat of reprisals from the Duke himself. But his deep  sleep is coming soon and with it the peace has built will come to an  end.


----------



## Iscariot (Jul 8, 2011)

I would be interested if you don't mind a new player to the system.  I have played about every  other system out there, including old World of Darkness, just have never had the chance to try the new stuff.

Also, am I right in reading that the game takes place in 1983?


----------



## UndeadUnicorn (Jul 8, 2011)

You would be dead on about the date and yes I don't mind a new player to the system whatsoever.


----------

